# vga cable length



## pdean

Trying to connect a computer to a panasonic projector. I have a monoprice 50 ft vga vga cable but the colors are very washed out. Lots of blues not much red. Just not a good picture. When I connect the computer with the 6 ft cable (sitting on a ladder under the projector) everything works fine. Would seem that the inexpensive cable causes this. Is it possible to buy an amplifier of some kind? Should I buy a better cable? Where? How much should a cable cost that would fix this problem. I see Monster cables in the stores but their web site had no long cables. Could someone recommend a good source?


----------



## Anthony

www.bluejeanscable.com

They have very good quality stuff. 50' is probably approaching the limit for VGA, though. It's not just the cable, it's also the graphic's card ability to drive through the extra resistance. If the graphics card has a pretty low signal to begin with, the extra length just kills the rest of it.


----------



## Mike P.

There are VGA Video Extenders. I have not used one myself and can not say how well they work. Do a search to see if there are any reviews on them.

http://www.kvms.com/section/vga-video-extender.aspx


----------



## pdean

many thanks, good info. I ordered a cable and should have it in a day or two. If that doesn't work, then I'll try the extender.


----------



## drf

I have run 27 metres (88 ft.) of VGA cable without any noticable loss of Pic quality. The setup is a bogstock HP lappy and a Benq projector.


----------



## pdean

Thanks, my new 50 ft cable came and it works fine. I have a intermittent fault with my inexpensive 30 ft HDMI cable that is installed inside the wall. I think next time I will choose the best cables I can find. The problem finding and fixing is very stressful. I don't quite know how I'll replace the cable yet. Is there a wireless solution for HDMI?


----------



## Anthony

If the in-wall hdmi was installed in conduit, it might be very easy to replace. If you remove the termination plate, you should be able to look up there with a flashlight and see. The conduit is usually a blue or orange corrugated tube.

You don't have to go nuts to get good quality cables. The stuff from Blue Jeans Cable, or even Monoprice and Parts Express are really good for the money.

Also, another thing to try is a 4:1 hdmi selector. They usually boost the signal and can overcome some weak signal problems (to a point anyways). They are $30 or so and might be worth a shot before trying to replace the in wall wire.

Good luck.


----------



## tbase1

I have a high end extron video amp for sale if you still have the same setup.


----------



## pdean

Thanks, I think I'll try to replace the cable first and hope that fixed the problem


----------

